# Sticky  DO NOT POST HERE About Brakes, Wheels, Shocks and Drivetrain - READ ME FIRST!



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

While Brakes, Wheels, Shocks and Drivetrains are certainly components, due to the high volume of questions and topics about those parts please post questions and such about them in the appropriate Sub-Forums.

Anything that is not Drivetrain, Brakes or Suspension related goes in this forum. Thank you for your understanding.

Brakes:
Brake Time - Mtbr.com

Wheels n Tires:
Wheels and Tires - Mtbr.com

Drivetrain:
Drivetrain - shifters, derailleurs, cranks - Mtbr.com

Shocks and Suspension:
Shocks and Suspension - Mtbr.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

What did you expect? If you wanted a forum for dropper posts, you should have called it Dropper Posts...


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Why not combine the 29er components and this forum?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Jayem said:


> What did you expect? If you wanted a forum for dropper posts, you should have called it Dropper Posts...


That was my initial suggestion, but the site ownership wanted this.



Fluidworks said:


> Why not combine the 29er components and this forum?


Trust me we have been asking for that for a long time. Hopefully the new site ownership is close to doing some of the suggestions for trimming down the forums.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Fluidworks said:


> Why not combine the 29er components and this forum?


Yeah. Make it a forum for 6 feet and above. Forget us midgets that look silly on a Harley.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Why not call this forum "Cockpit and Pedals"? 

98% of the posts are either cockpit (seatposts, saddles, stems, bars, grips) or pedals.

The other 2% are in the wrong forum.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

kapusta said:


> Why not call this forum "Cockpit and Pedals"?
> 
> 98% of the posts are either cockpit (seatposts, saddles, stems, bars, grips) or pedals.
> 
> The other 2% are in the wrong forum.


You really want to make it a short name? Then "Cockpit" would do as well as "Cockpit and Pedals". Cockpit is saddle, handlebar and pedals. Am I wrong? Yeah grips and a stem are almost always used on the handlebar and a lot of other things too. A saddle is usually mounted on a seat-post, OK. But a cockpit without pedals I cannot imagine how would function, so the short name cockpit would be sufficient; or?

Anyway, I use SMP saddles since almost forever, even had my wife trying one and now she will not use anything else than the: not very ordinary looking thing to sit on. She has her saddle with padding and leather on while I find the full carbon comfortable enough. Do not see many using SMP saddles, but maybe the price is too hefty. My first I got on a bike show for close to nothing. The model was a Strike Evolution and I am pretty sure the cover was synthetic, but it was a good investment and I have since bought more than 5 and recommended the saddle to so many that the test model I got has not been in vain. SMP do not react when asking them for a good price because I recommend their saddle and I have never since found a cheap one on bike shows so I agree with those saying the saddles are too expensive.
Another bad habit of mine is that I am using Speedplay Frog pedals since just as long (it is only forever, not long at all). Even though Speedplay tried to tell me that their Syzzr were better (and I tried a pair) I will not use any other pedals than the Frog's (have an extra set laying and they last forever if they just get some grease now and then). The old ones with beige housing are stronger than the newer black ones when hitting a stone now and then.

.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

6D ATB-1T EVO said:


> You really want to make it a short name?


Not really, no. "Cockpit and Pedals" seems pretty concise.



6D ATB-1T EVO said:


> Cockpit is saddle, handlebar and pedals. Am I wrong?


There is no right or wrong answer here. I am not aware of a universally accepted definition of the term. Sometimes it refers to the bars and everything on them. Sometimes it refers to stems, bars, and grips. Sometimes it refers to those plus saddle and post. And apparently sometimes to refer to all that plus pedals (that is a new one for me). I guess it depends on the context.

I was just putting out this suggestion to help make it more obvious what this sub-forum IS for, rather than "Components that are not drivetrain, brakes, suspension, or wheels/tires related".

Of course, what this place really needs is to cut the number of sub-forums down by a third at least.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

There is supposed to be a full forum re-vamp this year. I'm looking forward to changes that better clarify the boards.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kapusta said:


> I was just putting out this suggestion to help make it more obvious what this sub-forum IS for, rather than "Components that are not drivetrain, brakes, suspension, or wheels/tires related".
> 
> Of course, what this place really needs is to cut the number of sub-forums down by a third at least.





driver bob said:


> There is supposed to be a full forum re-vamp this year. I'm looking forward to changes that better clarify the boards.


My vote is to make the subheadings actually useful whenever the forum revamp happens (IF it happens).

Yes, for sure strip out a lot of the trash (29er Components, all forums related to wheel size, the list goes on). But right now there's a whole lot of random mixed up junk in the "Classic Mountain Bike Forums" subheading. There's also the Regional subheading, and the Manufacturer Forums, both of which are useful subheadings. The "Classic" one needs to go away and be replaced with a couple more descriptive ones. Make one called "Discussions" or similar where you put General, Passion (please give it the single word name again), Trail Building, Women's Lounge, Beginners, riding style discussion forums, etc. Make another called "Bikes and Gear" where you can Bike & Frame discussions (all wheel size bike discussions can go in here to trim some fat), Apparel, Lights, Computers, Best Deals. And another called "Components and Tech" or similar where you put Tooltime, Cockpit Components (or similar like Fit and Contact Point Components or whatever), Drivetrain, Brakes, Wheels, Suspension, etc. I think it'd also be good to have a "Racing and Training" subheading, too. Nutrition and Hydration, a specific Training forum to include indoor trainer talk, workout discussions, etc, all race discipline forums, and so on.

Part of what confuses people (esp new members) is the fact that everything is just a jumble and they don't know what they're looking for. And to be fair, the way it's worded now, it's confusing because "Components" DOES refer to drivetrain, brakes, wheels, pedals, dropper posts, grips, saddle, and so on. It really is the more general term. If the word "Components" is only used as a subheading (with more detailed discussions in their own specific forums), it'll make a whole lot more sense to navigate.


----------

